# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Các bác đồng bằng sông cửu long cho em hỏi thăm chút ạ.

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, số là hôm nay trong lúc em lọ mọ kéo mấy cái dây điện, cái đài bên cạnh nó hát bài gì gì ấy, có câu như thế này : Có chiếc xuồng ba lá để yêu em.

Em nghĩ mãi mà vẫn chưa hiểu vụ này là như thế nào, mong các bác có kinh nghiệm giải thích giúp em với ạ.

Ở ngoài đồng bằng bắc bộ thì bọn chúng nó kéo nhau vào cây rơm, bụi chuối, lò gạch cũ hay pờ rồ hơn thì vào nhà nghỉ. 

Xuồng bé bé em có đi mấy lần, không rõ có phải là xuồng ba lá không nữa, nhưng mà nó bé và chòng chành lắm. Ngồi ở đầu hay cuối thì còn đỡ, ngồi ở giữa thì lắc lắm, em thì em thích lắm, cảm giác ngồi thuyền rất là Yomos, thế còn cái chuyện kia như lời bài hát có Yomos không hả các bác ?

Chả biết có đúng không chứ em thấy con gái miền tây hiền lành hơn con gái ngoài bắc thì phải ạ.

Trong ấy thì họ như thế này :



Còn ngoài này thì chúng nó dư lày các bác ạ :

----------

CBNN, Gamo, quocthanhheli, saudau, thanhvp

----------


## secondhand

Tối ngày chém mấy thứ sắt thép khô khan cũng chán, nay cụ Tuấn chuyển qua chém "yêu" cũng phiêu lắm à.

Câu ca trên trong bài " Ngẫu hứng lý qua cầu" của bác Trần Tiến (1947), nhưng bác Trần Tiến ta có quan hệ gì với nhà thơ Bế Kiến Quốc (1949) hay không, vì trong bài Ngẫu hứng lý qua cầu của Trần Tiến trùng gần 100 từ trong bài thơ Ngẫu hứng lý qua cầu của cụ Bế Kiến Quốc sáng tác khi về Đồng Tháp. Cả 2 đều người Hà Nội.

"Có chiếc xuồng ba lá của riêng nhau" (Bế Kiến Quốc )
"Có chiếc xuồng ba lá để yêu em" (Trần Tiến)
2 câu trên đều đúng. Anh ko có nhà lầu, xe hơi, hay cnc hay lezer, anh chỉ có mỗi chiếc xuồng, yêu anh bằng con trim. Vậy thì chúng nó "yêu" đâu ngoài chiếc xuồng  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Cụ Trần Tiến có ghé qua đây thì đính chính nhé! 

Trở lại vấn đề théc méc của cụ Tuấn. 
Nhớ chuyện xưa. Có lần nọ đi du hý cùng thằng bạn qua Long Xuyên, thằng bạn nó có thổ địa ở đó. Chiều tối 3 ae dắt nhau ra bờ sông uống cafe, mà sông này có cái bãi lài rất lý tưởng, như 1 bãi biển á. 1 lúc sau có 1 em gái lại gần hỏi, mấy a có đi hóng mát ko, mình trả lời: ở đây mát rồi, bộ còn chổ nào mát hơn hả em? Vừa hỏi xong ẻm cười và chỉ tay ra sông, mình hơi bở ngờ thì thằng thổ địa phát tay cho em gái đi. Sau khi em khuất dáng, hắn cười và bảo mấy ẻm đấy, rồi chỉ ra mấy chiếc xuồng có những ngọn đèn leo lét bảo: Model mới đấy! Hưởng thụ cảm giác hoang dã nơi sông nước hì hì, ông muốn ko thì ra đó. Mình thì lạ nước lạ cái sao mà dám, mịa ra đó nó trấn nước lột sạch, chưa hưởng mà đã thụ bà thủy thì chết chắc.

Chuyện đã lâu nên giờ không biết cái sông "yêu" ấy thế nào, để hỏi lại cụ saudau, nếu còn thì hôm nào cụ Tuấn về Long Xuyên đi! để thưởng thức cảm giác yomos. Em nghĩ yêu trên xuồng chắc cũng phải điệu nghệ và nhịp nhàng lắm đấy! ko khéo coi chừng yo nước là yo nhị tỳ luôn cụ Tuấn á  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung, elenercom, Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau, Tuấn

----------


## saudau

Cái gì đó cha. Cha kể chuyện năm xưa nhá. Cái bãi biển năm xưa bi giờ nó lấp mịa rùi, cái hình ảnh bác nói thì năm 1996 vẫn còn ah.

Dear 2 cụ, để em nói sơ qua cái xuồng ba lá mà cụ Tuấn théc méc trước, rồi dùng cách mô tả của dân cơ khí cho cụ Tuấn dí cha nội đồ cũ áp vào kết cấu xem đúng ko nhe.

 - Xuồng mà ông đồ cũ nói là loại xuồng nhỏ nhưng ko phải xuồng ba lá, mà làm từ nhiều tấm ván được uồng cong bằng lửa và xảm dầu chai cẩn thận, đi trên loại này phải có ván lót bên trong hoặc phải đi trên mấy cây xương ngang ko thôi ván be bị hở vô nước thì khổ.
- Xuồng ba lá: có cái tên này là do nó được làm bằng đúng 3 tấm ván nên mạn xuồng có dạng hình thang chứ ko bầu tròn như loại đầu.

Xong, mô tả chiếc xuồng vậy thôi, ông Tuấn hói muốn ngâm kíu kỹ hơn thì vô đây tui chèo xuồng cho đi nà. Mấy e gái khoái loại xuồng đầu vì nó gọn, dễ luồng lách qua nhiểu ghe tàu lớn neo đậu ở bãi khi đó. Hehehe, mấy em này ko hành nghề bên này sông mà có 3 phương án thiên biến vạn hóa: 1. theo e về bên kia sông mà sung sướng (kiểu này muỗi cắn bỏ mịa). 2. mấy e chèo ra tàu ghe lớn mà hành sự (cách này ko dành cho dân trên bờ, tring đó có lão đồ cũ ngồi hóng gió đâu đó) 3. cùng e phiêu bồng trên sông, cứ yên tâm, tỷ lệ rớt sông là dưới 1%.

Tới cái vụ mấy cha thécc méc trên xuồng tui nói vầy mấy cha từ từ nghiên cứu kết cấu dí chuyển động nha: Cái gì nằm dưới thì nằm ngay giữa cho cân bằng, ko được cứng ngắc như khúc gỗ mà phải nhịp nhàng như giảm sốc của xế xịn, cái gì bố trí bên trên thì cố gắn mở rộng mặt chayn đế, càng rộng càng tốt, nhiệm vụ giữ thăng bằng là do cái vật nằm dưới điều chỉnh trọng tâm nhịp nhàng theo mạn xuồng. Cứ hình dung kết cấu con lật đật là biết lìn. hihihi. Mà cái cục nằm dưới ko biết do cái hãng nào nó làm mà cảm biến cân bằng nó cực tốt mấy ông ah, cái cục nằm trên do mới lắp ráp hay rơ ráo gì đó thì cục nằm dưới nó bù cân bằng nhạy kinh khủng.

----------

biết tuốt, cnclaivung, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

trên xuồng ba lá chắc cũng giống cưỡi ngựa thôi lúc ngựa  phi cũng phải nhịp nhàng theo nó chứ không vỡ cà  :Big Grin:   , nghe chừng bác tuấn muốn " ăn hủ tiếu "  :Big Grin:  đi nhớ cho em bám càng với nha

----------

saudau, Tuấn

----------


## secondhand

Sáng mưa uống cafe 1 mình, ngồi viết nhảm cho qua cơn mưa.

Cụ Tuấn và biết tuốt!
Các cụ muốn “yêu xuồng”
Hay muốn “đạp vịt nước” 
Hãy lướt về Long Xuyên 

Khi đến nơi bình yên (Long Xuyên)
Hú tui đây một phát
Cho tui ké một nhát
Công tui phát thông tin

Bới Sầu Đau thổ địa!
Cấp chúng tôi con xuồng
Khi chúng tôi buồn buồn
Nhảy xuống xuồng “đạp vịt”

Vịt cụ cũng tuyển cho
Để chúng tôi khỏi lo
Kẻo đạp nhầm vịt hãng
Hay vịt mới thay lông

Ông mà tuyển không xong!
Đạp phải vịt thay lông
Ông liệu đường mà tẩu
Hoặc là nhảy xuống sông

Kẻo mà tóm được ông
Đè ông trấn xuống giồng
Cạo ông trụi sạch lông
Bằng con dao phay ngón  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CBNN, CKD, cnclaivung, Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau, Tuấn

----------


## cnclaivung

các thánh ăn gì em cúng, em cười vở ruôt rồi....

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm nay em lại ngồi đấu dây điện các bác ạ ( lại đấu ). Cái đài bên cạnh nó lại hát thế này ạ : Sao anh lại ngỏ lời, vào một đêm trăng khuyết ....

Ừ nhỉ, em ngồi em nghĩ .... sao cái thằng cha trong bài hát nó lại chọn đêm trăng khuyết để ngỏ lời với con gái người ta là thế nào nhỉ ? Em ngồi em suy tư ... trăng khuyết thì tối thui .... chả rô man tịc là mấy .... lý do gì nhỉ ? ... hay là nó sợ nói xong con kia tát cho một cái nên chọn đêm tối cho người khác đỡ nhìn thấy ? ... hay nó chọn đêm tối để nhỡ may con kia gật đầu thì nó tiện đà làm tới ? Mà tối thui thì con kia có gật cũng làm sao nó biết nhỉ ?

Khó hiểu quá các bác ạ, động cơ của thằng cha này là gì nhỉ ? có bác nào thạo cái món này chỉ giáo cho em mấy chiêu với. 

Mà kinh nghiệm thưc tế thì các bác có làm cái động tác "ngỏ lời " không ạ ? Hay là cứ thấy nó có dấu hiệu treo CPU là mình .... hả các bác ? Lúc ấy mà lại ngồi hỏi nữa nhỡ nó tỉnh lại, nó bấm nút Rì sít thì có phải là dại không nhỉ ???

----------

saudau

----------


## lgvietnam2013

Em nghĩ mãi mà vẫn chưa hiểu vụ này là như thế nào, mong các bác có kinh nghiệm giải thích giúp em với ạ.

----------


## saudau

Cha nội đang ngồi đấu dây cái giề mà thắc mắc oái oăm thế nhể???. Cụ Biết Tuốc có biết vụ này giải thích hộ lão Tuấn cái.
Còn tui đêm khuya thay tả cho con ngẩm cái chuyện đời xưa thế này mới thấy khâm phục mấy cô nàng (lão Tuấn khỏi lo mấy em nhấn rì sít nhe)
Chuyện ALADIN VÀ ÔNG THẨN ĐÈN.

Chuyện kể rằng ngày xưa, xưa lắm, sau khi Aladin được sự trợ giúp của tay thần đèn cứu được công chúa về và làm đám cưới. Đêm tân hôn, 2 vợ chổng Aladin chuẩm bị đấu dây (chắc giống cha Tuấn làm), thì cái tay thẩn đèn quen chủ òi, chưa kịp gọi đã chui ra ngồi 1 đống ở góc phòng. Thử nghĩ xem, cha thần đèn ngồi đó thì làm sao mà 2 vợ chồng Aladin đấu dây được nhễ ?.... Aladin nghĩ ra đủ mọi thứ trên đời để sai khiến cái lão thần đèn đi làm nhiệm vụ  cho thật xa và thật lâu để cần mần việc nữa chớ.

Nhưng vốn là vị thần tài ba lỗi lạc, thoáng đi thoáng về là xong nhiệm vụ rồi tiếp tục ngồi đó. Hết cách Aladin ngán ngẫm nhìn công chúa với đống dây nhợ bày ra mà chả làm gì được. Thấy vậy công chúa mới trấn an chồng nói là mình có 1 cách để cái lão kia đi cho khuất mắt. Nói rồi dẫn lão ra cửa, nói cái gì đó rồi quay vào. Suốt đêm đó, tới tận trưa hôm sau mà cũng chưa thấy lão thần đèn quay lại. Aladin sau khi bấm hết cos, ghim jack tới mỏi nhừ, hàn dây tới nhựa thông dính tè le mới thấy làm lạ quay lại khều vợ hỏi nhỏ:" em làm cách gì hay thế?". Công chúa nói là sai hắn ra cửa làm một việc, xong mới được vào. Aladin thấy lạ mở cửa ra xem thì thấy hắn ngồi ngay cửa loay hoay làm gì đó, thằc mắc bước lại hỏi, lão thần đèn trả lời:" Tối qua công chúa móc ra cọng gì nhỏ nhỏ, đen đen, dài độ 2 inch, bảo là ông hãy ngồi đây vuốt cho thẳng rồi mới được vào, vậy mà tôi trổ hết thần thông từ tối qua tới giờ vuốt mãi mà ko thẳng được, càng vuốt càng xoắn tít lại".

Đọc tới đây thì ko biết thèn nào xé mấy mấy trang còn lại nên tui cũng ko biết cái cọng đó là cọng gì mà lợi hại thế ko bít. Ông Tuấn hay hàn dây có biết cọng giề ko vậy?.

----------

biết tuốt, secondhand, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em chưa biết hàn dây điện đâu bác ơi. Trước em có mua mấy cái mỏ hàn thiếc vàng vàng bán ngoài chợ ấy, em về hàn đầu dây vào chiết áp đến mức cháy hêt cả vỏ nhựa mà nó vẫn không dính, mua cái khác cũng vậy, nảo quá em bỏ luôn. 

Để hôm nào em sang nhà lão Biết tuốt học hắn cái món hàn dây điện này mới được ( mới xin đểu được một bộ mỏ hàn, nhìn loằng ngoằng lắm bác ạ, chả hỉu phải hàn thế nào nữa haizzz... )

Cái vụ công chúa đưa dây màu đen cho thần đèn thì em chịu òi, lão Biết tuốt rành vụ này hông nhỉ ????

----------

saudau

----------


## Tuấn

Ui càng ngồi đấu dây em càng ngộ ra nhiều điều các cụ ạ. Cứ từ bản thân mà suy ra thì mấy cha thợ điện đầu óc chắc phải đen tối lắm lắm í ạ. Em ngồi đấu cho mỗi con plasma cùi của em mà nghĩ được đủ thứ bậy bạ, vậy còn mấy cha suốt ngày làm tủ chắc phải tầm cỡ thía lào lắm ý. 

Đợt trước em đã phì cười khi đọc bài một lão hay đấy điện bẩu gọi hòm thư là cái chỗ kín ...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Cái tủ bé tẹo mà em đấu mãi chưa xong này :



Mấy cọng dây bên ngoài ... gần xong òi :



Mấy cái xanh xanh vàng vàng là hàng họ của lão Nam CNC đấy các cụ ạ, mấy hôm nữa em cho nó tóe lửa chơi hé hé


Phải phấn đấu mới được, từ giờ đến tết thía lào cũng phải đấu xong, đấu đúng hay không sang năm tính tiếp  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em chưa biết hàn dây điện đâu bác ơi. Trước em có mua mấy cái mỏ hàn thiếc vàng vàng bán ngoài chợ ấy, em về hàn đầu dây vào chiết áp đến mức cháy hêt cả vỏ nhựa mà nó vẫn không dính, mua cái khác cũng vậy, nảo quá em bỏ luôn. 
> 
> Để hôm nào em sang nhà lão Biết tuốt học hắn cái món hàn dây điện này mới được ( mới xin đểu được một bộ mỏ hàn, nhìn loằng ngoằng lắm bác ạ, chả hỉu phải hàn thế nào nữa haizzz... )
> 
> Cái vụ công chúa đưa dây màu đen cho thần đèn thì em chịu òi, lão Biết tuốt rành vụ này hông nhỉ ????


muốn hàn ngon thìbao giờ mũi hàn cũng phải dính thiếc chứ xỉn xỉn thì vứt  
vụ công chúa đưa nhầm dây màu đen chắc mỗi lão sầu đau  biết  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   e chỉ biết chuyện chiếc  lông voi xỉa răng thôi
chuyện dư lày :
có 1 ông quan đi tuần huyện , ông này hay dùng lông voi làm tăm , lúc đi ông quên mất mới sai thằng lính về nhà lấy , tay lính về nhà gặp quan bà nhưng lại quên bố mất là lông gì chỉ ấp úng  ..." bà  bà ông bảo con về lấy ..lông  "
quan bà nghĩ à chắc ông đi lâu nên nhớ đây mà ,đoạn quan bà chạy vào buồng xong đem ra cho tay lính 1 gói , dặn dò cẩn thận đừng đánh mất 
anh lính đi đường tò mò mới mở gói ra xem chẳng may gió thổi vèo cái mất sợ quan trách tội anh lính chạy về kể lại sự tình với vợ.
vợ anh thương tình cũng chạy vào buồng làm 1 gói đưa cho anh .Anh lính hý hửng chạy về đưa cho quan , đúng lúc quan vừa dùng bữa xong đnag cần tăm mới mở gói ra 
cái gì đây ??? 
dạ lông ạ 
lông gì ??
lông ....vợ mày à  :Wink:

----------

saudau, Tuấn

----------


## secondhand

> " Tối qua công chúa móc ra cọng gì nhỏ nhỏ, đen đen, dài độ 2 inch, bảo là ông hãy ngồi đây vuốt cho thẳng rồi mới được vào, vậy mà tôi trổ hết thần thông từ tối qua tới giờ vuốt mãi mà ko thẳng được, càng vuốt càng xoắn tít lại".
> .


Thần đèn này dở quá, chạy lại nhà saudau mượn cái kẹp duỗi tóc của vợ hắn kẹp phát thẳng ngay, duỗi xong nhớ khử trùng là được rùi. Tiếc cho thần đèn bỏ lỡ 1 đêm học đấu tủ điện.

----------

saudau

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Ui càng ngồi đấu dây em càng ngộ ra nhiều điều các cụ ạ. Cứ từ bản thân mà suy ra thì mấy cha thợ điện đầu óc chắc phải đen tối lắm lắm í ạ. Em ngồi đấu cho mỗi con plasma cùi của em mà nghĩ được đủ thứ bậy bạ, vậy còn mấy cha suốt ngày làm tủ chắc phải tầm cỡ thía lào lắm ý. 
> 
> Đợt trước em đã phì cười khi đọc bài một lão hay đấy điện bẩu gọi hòm thư là cái chỗ kín ...   
> Cái tủ bé tẹo mà em đấu mãi chưa xong này :
> 
> 
> 
> Mấy cọng dây bên ngoài ... gần xong òi :
> 
> ...


Bác Tuấn đấu điện bắt máng nhựa đẹp thế :v, bác thêm đầu cos trắng đánh đấu dây vào là Pro ngay  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cám ơn bác Mạch Việt đã động viên. Em đi làm phân cơ, xem bọn điện chúng nó đấu dây cả tỉ lần rồi. Lúc nhìn thì thấy tưởng đơn giản. Bây giờ tự làm mới thấy khoai quá ạ.

Để hôm nào em theo chúng nó em học đấu dây mới được bác ạ. 

Em mà đi dây đẹp được như thế này thì lão Nam CNC chỉ có nước khóc thét chứ ói làm sao được nữa mà ói :






Tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi tẹo. Trong tủ điện ngoài cái mớ loằng ngoằng làm mát như thế này :





Mấy cái tủ con con đơn giản thì bọn nó cắt cái hộp nhôm, gắn cái quạt vào cho gió lưu thông kiểu này :







Mình có nên bắt chước lắp cho mấy cái máy cnc không nhỉ ? Nó để lọc gió một bên, quạt một bên, dưới đáy nó để cái này cho gió lưu thông.

----------


## Mạch Việt

hix ảnh bác gửi lên thấy mỗi cái ảnh đầu  :Frown: 
thực ra em thấy làm tủ điện đẹp không hẳn là do dân điện hay dân cơ khí, cá nhân em nghĩ dân cơ khí làm tủ điện lại đẹp hơn vì cơ bản làm tủ điện muốn đẹp phải tỉ mỉ, cẩn thận, xếp linh kiện "đẹp" mắt, cái này dân điện lại không bằng dân cơ khí  :Big Grin: 
Dân điện chỉ lợi thế hơn là họ biết cái nào là linh kiện công suất, cái nào là thuộc dạng control mà để vị trí cho hợp lý, đi dây trong máng cũng phải phù hợp nhưng em nghĩ cái này qua thời gian là ok hết  :Big Grin:  nên ai làm tủ điện đẹp hay không là do đức tính mà ra hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

Thường ai cẩn thận kỹ tính lắp tủ đều đẹp hết, em nghĩ thế hehe , nhà bác Tuấn ở Nguyễn Khang à

----------


## Gamo

> Cám ơn bác Mạch Việt đã động viên. Em đi làm phân cơ, xem bọn điện chúng nó đấu dây cả tỉ lần rồi. Lúc nhìn thì thấy tưởng đơn giản. Bây giờ tự làm mới thấy khoai quá ạ.
> 
> Để hôm nào em theo chúng nó em học đấu dây mới được bác ạ. 
> 
> Em mà đi dây đẹp được như thế này thì lão Nam CNC chỉ có nước khóc thét chứ ói làm sao được nữa mà ói :


Hehe, cái tủ điện của lão Nam & ông Giang Bin Laden ngược lại

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Thường ai cẩn thận kỹ tính lắp tủ đều đẹp hết, em nghĩ thế hehe , nhà bác Tuấn ở Nguyễn Khang à


e nhớ k nhầm thì nhà bác Tuấn ở Lý Nam Đế bác ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Hnao e nhờ bác Tuấn qua đấu giúp e cái tủ điện nhỉ? hehe

----------

h-d

----------


## Ga con

> Tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi tẹo. Trong tủ điện ngoài cái mớ loằng ngoằng làm mát như thế này :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mấy cái tủ con con đơn giản thì bọn nó cắt cái hộp nhôm, gắn cái quạt vào cho gió lưu thông kiểu này :
> 
> 
> ...


Làm tủ điện máy gia công, môi trường ẩm ướt, bụi bặm, dầu mỡ... trong khi đồ điều khiển lại rất xịn thì nên dùng giải nhiệt cách ly cụ ạ.
Có loại dùng dung dịch như này em đang xài


Có loại nhôm có cánh 2 mặt, mặt trong quạt đối lưu truyền nhiệt từ trong tủ ra cánh tản nhiệt, mặt ngoài có quạt thổi giải nhiệt cho cánh tản nhiệt này. Tủ thì đóng kín hoàn toàn. 

Hầu hết máy CNC đều giải nhiệt kiểu này.

Thanks.
P/S: cái hộp nhôm gọn gọn cụ show là thiết bị tăng nhiệt chứ không phải giải nhiệt nhé cụ, đừng nhầm. Với các tủ điện yêu cầu cao về chống ẩm/ăn mòn, chống cháy nổ nó lắp cái này. Khi máy hoạt động trong tủ nóng lên, nhưng khi ngừng nó nguội lại, luôn có nguy cơ không khí co lại sẽ hút thêm khí bên ngoài vào. Với môi trường biển, có khí cháy nổ... thì điều này hoàn toàn không ổn chút nào. Thế nên họ mới lắp bộ gia nhiệt, khi máy dừng thì bật cái này lên để giữ ấm tủ, hoặc khi phải dừng tủ lâu quá thì bật để sấy khô trước khi chạy.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ui càng ngồi đấu dây em càng ngộ ra nhiều điều các cụ ạ. Cứ từ bản thân mà suy ra thì mấy cha thợ điện đầu óc chắc phải đen tối lắm lắm í ạ. Em ngồi đấu cho mỗi con plasma cùi của em mà nghĩ được đủ thứ bậy bạ, vậy còn mấy cha suốt ngày làm tủ chắc phải tầm cỡ thía lào lắm ý. 
> 
> Đợt trước em đã phì cười khi đọc bài một lão hay đấy điện bẩu gọi hòm thư là cái chỗ kín ...   
> Cái tủ bé tẹo mà em đấu mãi chưa xong này :
> 
> 
> 
> Mấy cọng dây bên ngoài ... gần xong òi :
> 
> ...


Bác Tuấn cầm tinh cái khoan nên cái máy nào cũng lắp thêm cái khoan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn cầm tinh cái khoan nên cái máy nào cũng lắp thêm cái khoan


Ê ề ề bác đừng trêu em nhá, em là em thưa với bác em biết lập trình cho cái khoan nó khoan đấy bác nhá  :Smile:  Đỡ được nhiều công lấy dấu rồi căn ke lắm đấy bác nhá  :Smile: 

Ở chỗ em đang có nhu cầu cần khoan mấy trăm cái lỗ phi 15, mọi người đang hóng xem con máy của em nó có làm sao đục được mấy cái lỗ ấy không đấy bác ợ. Em thì em cứ ... tà tà.... khó đấy, khoan lỗ bé thì được, phi 15 cơ à ? tôn dày 5mm cơ à ? khó... cái này .... phải ngâm cứu đã.

Đợt này em đang bận hoàn thiện mấy cái máy dang dở. Để em làm xong đã rồi sau tết tà tà em ngâm cứu tiếp vụ khoét lỗ phi 15. Bi chừ mà em làm luôn là đám tiểu yêu nhà em chúng nó biết, nó đi hứa với khách hàng rồi nhận cả đống về thì ... mệt em lắm  :Smile:

----------


## saudau

Chắc ông Tuấn hói ngâm kíu cách đục xuồng đây mà.

----------

